# Oregon job market ??



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Where do you live? Which JATC are you applying at?


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 11, 2014)

erics37 said:


> Where do you live? Which JATC are you applying at?


I live in Portland and I'm applying at the neca-IBEW union and the area1 jatc on Columbia st in Portland. 
Preferably the union.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

There is a lot of union work right now. It would be a good time to be an apprentice. For the last several months they have been putting 15-20 apprentices out each month. They had over 800 applicants last time. Good luck.


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 11, 2014)

sparky970 said:


> There is a lot of union work right now. It would be a good time to be an apprentice. For the last several months they have been putting 15-20 apprentices out each month. They had over 800 applicants last time. Good luck.


Jeez I didn't realize that many people applied. Once you test and interview will you be told your ranking? Hopefully I do well thanks for responding sparky.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

You'll test first. If you do good on the test they will give you an interview. If you get past the interview, then you get ranked. If you aren't in the top 120 or so, it would be unlikely you would go to work before they hire again. At the point, depending on he candidates, you could get bumped down the list again. FYI, doing well on the interview will put you much higher in the rankings. This is where you really need to sell yourself.


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 11, 2014)

sparky970 said:


> You'll test first. If you do good on the test they will give you an interview. If you get past the interview, then you get ranked. If you aren't in the top 120 or so, it would be unlikely you would go to work before they hire again. At the point, depending on he candidates, you could get bumped down the list again. FYI, doing well on the interview will put you much higher in the rankings. This is where you really need to sell yourself.


Ok thanks for breaking it down for me. Any suggestions for the interview? I don't have much job related experience other then some electrical circuits analysis college classes. I've done smaller scale construction work and building. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Stoneage said:


> Ok thanks for breaking it down for me. Any suggestions for the interview? I don't have much job related experience other then some electrical circuits analysis college classes. I've done smaller scale construction work and building. Any help is greatly appreciated.


You want to give the committee a reason to chose you. Ambition, passion for the trade, wanting a career, not just a job, goals. Anything to build yourself up. If/when you get asked to interview, talk to the apprenticeship director, she could offer tips on what they are looking for.


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

Whats an oregon?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Next72969 said:


> Whats an oregon?


You use you hands to play it


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 11, 2014)

sparky970 said:


> You want to give the committee a reason to chose you. Ambition, passion for the trade, wanting a career, not just a job, goals. Anything to build yourself up. If/when you get asked to interview, talk to the apprenticeship director, she could offer tips on what they are looking for.


You just explained my real goals when it comes to becoming an electrician. I'm looking for a career to take care of my young family at the same time getting involved in something I truly enjoy will be a positive. If I get hired on I don't plan on going anywhere. This is my career move . Hopefully they will get that from talking to me. Going to apply to the union and the jatc program to double my chances of getting hired.

How much does not having any field related job experience affect their decision?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Stoneage said:


> You just explained my real goals when it comes to becoming an electrician. I'm looking for a career to take care of my young family at the same time getting involved in something I truly enjoy will be a positive. If I get hired on I don't plan on going anywhere. This is my career move . Hopefully they will get that from talking to me. Going to apply to the union and the jatc program to double my chances of getting hired.
> 
> How much does not having any field related job experience affect their decision?


Plenty of people get to the interview stage with zero experience. The interview is where you need to shine. I have a material handler whos grandpa was our locals president and a dad who is a long time member. Myself and a couple others wrote letters of recommendation and I spoke with the director a couple times. He did great on the test and just OK on the interview. He was 140 on the list. It sucks because he really is a smart kid and knew quite a bit for a greenhorn, but he didn't do good enough at the interview. He is almost at his 1000hrs as a material handler, then he can request another interview. Like I said you have to sell yourself and image is important.


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

Here's the recipe for getting in.

Apply for both.

Get accepted and start in the non-union program.
After a couple years in the non-union program, you will have a high enough score in the union ranking to get in. 
Then you will be accepted into the union program, and they will give you credit for some of your non-union experience. After all is said and done, you will have over 10,000 hours, but you will have the experiences from both programs, so you will be better than most electricians from both groups.

Just sayin, the guy who is good, is the one who goes out and jumps into it any way he can, he doesn't wait around fiddle funking to get into the union program. Problem is that minorities and relatives will always pinch the line you are in and get into the class you should have been in to start with. When you are non-union, you can quit your contractor and go to work for anyone you want to, this is very advantageous over the union program.


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 11, 2014)

sparky970 said:


> Plenty of people get to the interview stage with zero experience. The interview is where you need to shine. I have a material handler whos grandpa was our locals president and a dad who is a long time member. Myself and a couple others wrote letters of recommendation and I spoke with the director a couple times. He did great on the test and just OK on the interview. He was 140 on the list. It sucks because he really is a smart kid and knew quite a bit for a greenhorn, but he didn't do good enough at the interview. He is almost at his 1000hrs as a material handler, then he can request another interview. Like I said you have to sell yourself and image is important.


Thanks for the advice man I appreciate it


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 11, 2014)

mr hands said:


> Here's the recipe for getting in. Apply for both. Get accepted and start in the non-union program. After a couple years in the non-union program, you will have a high enough score in the union ranking to get in. Then you will be accepted into the union program, and they will give you credit for some of your non-union experience. After all is said and done, you will have over 10,000 hours, but you will have the experiences from both programs, so you will be better than most electricians from both groups. Just sayin, the guy who is good, is the one who goes out and jumps into it any way he can, he doesn't wait around fiddle funking to get into the union program. Problem is that minorities and relatives will always pinch the line you are in and get into the class you should have been in to start with. When you are non-union, you can quit your contractor and go to work for anyone you want to, this is very advantageous over the union program.


Yeah that is my plan . Which ever one takes me first I will go to work. I applied at the jatc program in 08 and was down to 3rd on the list an I got the letter saying they froze the list. Since then I have 20 more math and electrical related classes to bump me up the list. Hopefully.

Should I turn anything else in with my application?
This is my list so far:
High school and college transcripts 
Letters of reccomendation (2 so far). More?
References
Resume

I have a 9 month old daughter and a soon to be wife. I currently work security and want to start a career to support my family in the log run.


----------



## chadw (Jan 10, 2012)

Stoneage said:


> Yeah that is my plan . Which ever one takes me first I will go to work. I applied at the jatc program in 08 and was down to 3rd on the list an I got the letter saying they froze the list.


I went in with the same plan and got lucky. now on my 3rd year as a ibew apprentice. looking back I am so glad I was given that chance. as far as the schooling goes....I have nothing positive to say about it. BUT, the on the job experience working with the best is priceless.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Did you put in your application?


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 11, 2014)

sparky970 said:


> Did you put in your application?


I'm having to wait an extra week to get letters of recommendation from my current employer. So next week I'll be applying for sure just want to make sure I have everything together before hand.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

apply at some of the local electrical motor shop, Electrical Contractors, donate some time at your local Habitat for Humanity to get residential experience. take some electric electrician classes at your local Junior College, don't just sit around and wait for the Union


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 11, 2014)

Lep said:


> apply at some of the local electrical motor shop, Electrical Contractors, donate some time at your local Habitat for Humanity to get residential experience. take some electric electrician classes at your local Junior College, don't just sit around and wait for the Union


All solid advice well see how my first application process goes and I'll go from there. Habitat for humanity sounds like a good experience. I'm applying for the none union program as well.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

Stoneage said:


> All solid advice well see how my first application process goes and I'll go from there. Habitat for humanity sounds like a good experience. I'm applying for the none union program as well.


yes look into the Union requirements, literally visit some of the electrical motor shops in your area visit all the electric motor shops in your area. hopefully you have good mechanical skills tell them that you want to be a helper, if they say no go back in a couple months and visit all them again just be polite and friendly when you visit. there may be some Union electric motor shop maybe you can get into the Union via that way, they can hire you then you join the union.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

Stoneage said:


> All solid advice well see how my first application process goes and I'll go from there. Habitat for humanity sounds like a good experience. I'm applying for the none union program as well.


yes visit some contractors shops, electric motor shops every 3 months. visit in person the old way.
just be polite tell them you're trying to hustle up some work.
also if you go to habitat tell them you're trying to get into the electrical field just let people know.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Another option to increase you chances with the union is to sign up as a material handler.


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 11, 2014)

sparky970 said:


> Did you put in your application?


Just got the application filled out and turned in.  wish me luck. Names Justin Brill if we ever happen to meet in the future.


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 11, 2014)

Got my application acceptance package in the mail already!! I take te test on the 28th!! Time to study up!!


----------



## fistofbolts (Jan 25, 2014)

Stoneage said:


> Got my application acceptance package in the mail already!! I take te test on the 28th!! Time to study up!!


good luck!


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hurry up. We are waiting for apprentices. We're on the waiting list. Supposed to get some on the 17th.


----------



## wirediron28 (Jul 18, 2013)

sparky970 said:


> Hurry up. We are waiting for apprentices. We're on the waiting list. Supposed to get some on the 17th.


How many contractors waiting for apprentices? Approximately. .Im goin into bootcamp next Monday


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

wirediron28 said:


> How many contractors waiting for apprentices? Approximately. .Im goin into bootcamp next Monday


I'm not sure. We're waiting for 2 and I am going to request 2 more. I'm sure the contractors at Intel are all waiting.


----------



## wirediron28 (Jul 18, 2013)

sparky970 said:


> I'm not sure. We're waiting for 2 and I am going to request 2 more. I'm sure the contractors at Intel are all waiting.


If I may ask..what job are you on?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

wirediron28 said:


> If I may ask..what job are you on?


I'm in Longview and also have work in Camas and Wauna


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 11, 2014)

Can't wait!! Test on the 28th and an interview after that! Hopefully


----------



## Natan (May 27, 2013)

Stoneage said:


> I'm applying for the none union program as well.


What is the non-Union program, can you please post the website or more information about it?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Natan said:


> What is the non-Union program, can you please post the website or more information about it?



http://www.ieci.org/apprenticeship


http://www.abc.org/en-us/educationtraining/crafttrainingapprenticeship.aspx


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

its called area1jatc.

You don't necessarily want to join it, and if you do, plan on transferring halfways through. 

The odds of you becoming good at conduit in the nonunion program are about one in ten. Or inversely proportional to the chances of you becoming an expert at concentric bends in romex.

Nothing against romex, I slanged miles of rope too.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

Good luck, Stoneage! I hear work has broke loose in your area, take advantage of it and soak up the knowledge!


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 11, 2014)

Phatstax said:


> Good luck, Stoneage! I hear work has broke loose in your area, take advantage of it and soak up the knowledge!


Yes I'm getting really excited. I had to go take a compass math test today because I haven't had a college math class in the last 12 months. I spent a few hours reviewing and scored a 68 (48 is min pass). and got my high school and college transcripts. So I'm good to go to apply. Crazy thing about it I'll be ranked and on a list with the non union before I even get my union interview. I'm hoping it will look good in my favor if I get on with the non union before my interview. Also hitting the buddies up for letters of recommendation. I want this.


----------



## wirediron28 (Jul 18, 2013)

Applying for the inside program?


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 11, 2014)

wirediron28 said:


> Applying for the inside program?


Yessir


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 11, 2014)

Took the aptitude test this morning feeling pretty confident with it, will find out in a couple weeks if I passed or not. Interviews scheduled for 31st of March if I pass. Application turned in for the non union program Tuesday. I'm on my way! Time to start practicing for the interview! Any suggestions??


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Stoneage said:


> Took the aptitude test this morning feeling pretty confident with it, will find out in a couple weeks if I passed or not. Interviews scheduled for 31st of March if I pass. Application turned in for the non union program Tuesday. I'm on my way! Time to start practicing for the interview! Any suggestions??


Wear a low-cut shirt and stripper heels.


----------



## wirediron28 (Jul 18, 2013)

erics37 said:


> Wear a low-cut shirt and stripper heels.


Boy your on a role today


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

wirediron28 said:


> Boy your on a role today


:laughing:

Well realistically, they have a set of standardized questions to ask applicants. I remember some like, "Please discuss an instance where you were confronted with a new task, and were not familiar with it in any way. How did you resolve the problem and complete the task?"

It's just kind of generic stuff. If you are confident (but not cocky) and friendly (but not overly weird) and can spew your answers out with a reasonable level of verbal competency, you should score well.

(this is intended for Stoneage, not you wirediron, if you were confused or sumpin' :thumbup


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

You might call Monica or Rod and ask for advice.


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 11, 2014)

sparky970 said:


> You might call Monica or Rod and ask for advice.



I will def give them a call.

I got my letter from the non-union this morning.
Does anyone know how often the non union is hiring off of there list?


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 11, 2014)

Got my letter saying I'm scheduled for an interview April 1st!!!!


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Stoneage said:


> Got my letter saying I'm scheduled for an interview April 1st!!!!


Good news!

For real, wear stripper heels.


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 11, 2014)

erics37 said:


> Good news! For real, wear stripper heels.


Lol I think i can get my hands on a good pair of them!


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

If you are in the non-union apprenticeship, it is YOUR job to go find work. YOU have to call the cons on the list and ask for a job.

I'd start with a resi production shop, then after a year or two, get into commercial with a shop like IES. Just sayin... Don't be working with a bunch of crappy fly by night hackers like KEC. They will give you bad habits which take years and thousands of dollars to fix. If your bad habits are unable to be fixed, you will be forever stuck in the 20-30 per hour wage bracket, even if you work like a negrah.


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 11, 2014)

mr hands said:


> If you are in the non-union apprenticeship, it is YOUR job to go find work. YOU have to call the cons on the list and ask for a job. I'd start with a resi production shop, then after a year or two, get into commercial with a shop like IES. Just sayin... Don't be working with a bunch of crappy fly by night hackers like KEC. They will give you bad habits which take years and thousands of dollars to fix. If your bad habits are unable to be fixed, you will be forever stuck in the 20-30 per hour wage bracket, even if you work like a negrah.


From what they told me once I get to a certain point on the hirable list employers will start calling me to set up interviews and you can only work for authorized trainers and you can't get that list until you've made the hirable list. I'm in the 18 position on the eligible list. 20 at a time on the hirable list. So as they get hired I move closer.


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

The one's looking for YOU are more likely the predatory contractors.

Just like the GC's will prey upon new subcontractors.

Just like being a new listing on a dating website. 

That should clarify the picture.

Think of priests... they like the young boys because they are still without sin.
Contractors are like priests.


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

mr hands said:


> The one's looking for YOU are more likely the predatory contractors. Just like the GC's will prey upon new subcontractors. Just like being a new listing on a dating website. That should clarify the picture. Think of priests... they like the young boys because they are still without sin. Contractors are like priests.


 uh yea :thumbsup:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

mr hands said:


> Think of priests... they like the young boys because they are still without sin.
> Contractors are like priests.


 Ayuh...

I think priests go after young boys because they're pedophiles.


----------

